# Climbing Sticks



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Been thinking about building some sticks myself, but I am going to use 3/4" tubing for it and have a 1" tubing sleeve between sections. If you get the correct guage of 3/4 and 1" they will slide right into each other with a snug but not too tight fit.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

if I was going to build my own and I plan to just need to get my welder wired up i would rent a bender and build them like the rapid rails those things are great.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought some of the gorilla sticks today for 17.99 at Bass Pro. I dont think you can build them for that price including the strap and everything, I know I cant.


----------



## brino (Mar 11, 2005)

okbow68 said:


> I bought some of the gorilla sticks today for 17.99 at Bass Pro. I dont think you can build them for that price including the strap and everything, I know I cant.


exactly, with the price of steel I don't think you can come out ahead. You can buy a 20' climbing ladder for about $40, you will spend $50 plus to make it yourself...


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

this seems like one of those projects where if you HAD the material laying around, it may be beneficial..id just buy..


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

I can buy the Gorilla sticks like the one pictured at Wal Mart for $12. I have 20 of them now. No way in the world I can make them for that.


----------



## Mtn Green (Dec 31, 2008)

this is best and simplest set of sticks I've seen on here..... Barehunter has his stuff together. He has some awesome sticks and stands....I'm jealouse!!

archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

You guys are doing it wrong. You need to find a scrapyard. You go there and buy by the lbs. Or you acquire it free:zip:

But there simple to make. I use a boat load of 1.5 square stock. Thin wall. I just cut some 8" pcs with a slight angle so my steps have an upward slope to the outside end. Throw an eye bolt 3/4 the way up the length and weld it all up. Including the eye bolt. Then some ratchet straps when there on sale and your set. I have made Alot of these. 8' pcs with a collar to slip 2 together. Then I built some 4' to go higher and negotiate branches. 

My price. The paint to cover them and a ratchet per 8'.

Ah and another method. Take all those tree steps that your sick of screwing into the trees. And drill some holes and weld them in for the steps.

I love sticks. I hate screw ins. Never again. And for the price. Why would you.


----------



## firerescue795 (Feb 22, 2009)

*come on*

well this may sound "*******" but all you need is some TV tower (the stuff with 3 sides then cut the horizontal pieces in half and BAM you have 3 climbing sticks out of 1 section of tv tower. i also welded a couple small pieces on to help dold it steady against the tree


----------



## RLIGHT (Aug 5, 2009)

I made three sets of climbing sticks about 10 yrs ago.I used to work at a sign manufacturing plant and it cost me about $20.00 to make 20ft climbing sticks.As for problems I ran into none making them and that was when I just learned how to weld.I used 1" square tubing cut it into 4 5' sections marked where I was gonna put the steps grinded it a little and welded the steps on.On the back I took 1" tubing cut a angle on the top welded them on they work great haven't had a problem with them yet.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Mtn Green said:


> this is best and simplest set of sticks I've seen on here..... Barehunter has his stuff together. He has some awesome sticks and stands....I'm jealouse!!
> 
> archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


Appreciate it Mtn Green. I like my sticks but then they were custom made by me for me so I guess I should like them. Anyway, I have a few suggestions for anyone wanting to build sticks and of course this is just my opinion!

Do not build a set that telescopes together. These are more difficult to put up. They require more metal. They are not as easy to work around limbs etc. Individual sticks allow you to spiral up a tree to get around limbs, leaning areas, hollows etc. You will end up using an extra 5 or 6 feet of metal that you don't need if you make a telescoping stick. Using a set of 3 sticks you save metal by not having metal between the ground and the first step, you save metal between each two sticks and between the top step and the stand. If you put the sticks 24" apart you just saved 8 feet of metal that you didn't have to buy or carry into the woods.

Do not make a stick with 3 steps. If you do they will have to always remain as a set because the steps will go right/left/right on one so the next one will have to be left/right/left. Of course if you make the step on both sides of the stick it won't matter, but this is a waste of metal. 4 step sticks work out great as they go right/left/right/left. All are identical and will work together. Just grab any 3 or 4 and put them up in any order.

I suggest making them 49" long with 16" between steps. (leave 1" of vertical stick above the top step to have something to bump your boot against.) If they are much longer than this you cant reach high enough to hang it and the first step ends up on the ground and is wasted. I like 16" between steps. I can step 24" in a bind but I expect the sticks to last until I'm not able to step that far. Also some of my buddies aren't quite as tall so it needs to work for them.

Do not weld steps on level. Put a slight slope on them so that it will tend to force your foot toward the stick. Put beads of weld etc on top surface of steps to provide traction. 

I know straps are plenty strong but personally I like chain. A squirrel is not gonna gnaw a chain and sunlight is not gonna break it down. Overkill? Probably but that's just me. 

Generally speaking, it is best to build them from 3/4" steel tubing ( I can't remember if mine are 14 gauge or 16 gauge. If you use aluminum you will have to go to 1" tubing with 1/8" wall thickness (unless you can find some aircraft stuff) and it will weigh more than the steel. I make my steps from 3/4" X 1/8" angle iron and weld it to the front of the stick. Seems stronger to me than butt welding tubing to the side.

Best of luck and let me know if I can help.


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Could you post up a couple pics? I'm building some now,and your idea seems to be superior so I'd like to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Barehunter said:


> Appreciate it Mtn Green. I like my sticks but then they were custom made by me for me so I guess I should like them. Anyway, I have a few suggestions for anyone wanting to build sticks and of course this is just my opinion!
> 
> Do not build a set that telescopes together. These are more difficult to put up. They require more metal. They are not as easy to work around limbs etc. Individual sticks allow you to spiral up a tree to get around limbs, leaning areas, hollows etc. You will end up using an extra 5 or 6 feet of metal that you don't need if you make a telescoping stick. Using a set of 3 sticks you save metal by not having metal between the ground and the first step, you save metal between each two sticks and between the top step and the stand. If you put the sticks 24" apart you just saved 8 feet of metal that you didn't have to buy or carry into the woods.
> 
> ...


Awesome post man! Thanks for all of the useful info.


----------



## csschallanger (Dec 4, 2003)

i just finished building some myself. i used 1 inch 14 guage tubing for the main stick, and 3\4 inch for the steps and stand-offs. as said before weld the steps at a slight angle to keep your foot from falling off the step. best part is with material, straps, etc. i've got 3- 4 section sets for the same price as i could buy one decent set for, or a little more than a cheap set, but i have 3 not 1.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

firerescue795 said:


> well this may sound "*******" but all you need is some TV tower (the stuff with 3 sides then cut the horizontal pieces in half and BAM you have 3 climbing sticks out of 1 section of tv tower. i also welded a couple small pieces on to help dold it steady against the tree


for semi-permanent stands, we don't even cut the stuff in half. We ratchet strap the whole tower to the tree and you have a ladder that would hold the tree up in a storm. And, with most folks moving to cable or dish for TV, you can get the stuff for free if you are willing to cut it down or just haul it off.

I like free ...


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

this thread is useless without pictures!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## drtsctr (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm thinking the best option (if you have a welder) is buying 3/4" emt conduit from homedepot. A bundle of 100 feet is only 25$. I am building a ladder stand out of it now


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

I looked at the conduit, and I think it'll work good to build a laddr stand, but I didn't feel it was strong enough for climbing sticks. In a stand it has support on each side of the step,and two uprights holding the stand. With just one upright and the steps held only on one side it felt too thin to me. Also , round steps can be a bit slippery. Maybe someone has done this and can verify that it is indeed strong enough and works?


----------



## Heinz57Shooter (Feb 20, 2009)

*climbing sticks*

i made mine out of alunimun scaling bars 3/4 inch and bolted the rungs on have enuff to get 20 feet high made them in 3 foot sections nice and light


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

xxclaro said:


> Could you post up a couple pics? I'm building some now,and your idea seems to be superior so I'd like to check it out. Thanks.


Not sure if you were referring to my post, but pics of my stix are at:
archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Barehunter said:


> Not sure if you were referring to my post, but pics of my stix are at:
> archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819232


Link won't work ??


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

swampboss said:


> Link won't work ??


copy and paste it into your address line, it works


----------



## Bakeman57 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Just information, not a slam*

I had a set that I bought and did not use for at least a couple of seasons.They had been stored properly and there were no signs of wear on them. When I strapped them on and came back the next day,I was on the third set and just stepping into the stand when bang! the cam buckle failed and I was hanging by the platform nearly 20 ft up. I was able to get my legs around the tree and lower myself. I had fallen 16 ft the year before off of a 16ft stacking stick while attaching it to the tree, broke my wrist in 5 places. 
I got rid of all sticks and fixed position stands and went to all 15 ft ladder stands. I kill 6-10 deer a year with a bow out of those ladders. 
Please reconsider the use of any stand but a ladder stand. There are certainly plenty products out there to make these types of sticks and stands more safe but the ladders are so much easier to put up and climb into. I would hate for any of you to fall like I did. I use the Hunters View type that the local farm store sells for about $60.00. I hope you find this helpful and not overly critical.
Be safe, God Bless


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree that the stick ladders and hang on stands are dangerous. I have made a few of my own. The next one I make will be a 20 ft ladder stand. The stands I build are 10x more comfortable than any commercial stands now built. They have a sling seat and sling back rest. I attach them with a heavy chain and binder then padlock the end of the chain back across the binder. I put them up with a cable and pulley. They are not built to move around a lot. They are built for comfort! I also have a length of 5/32 cable with a loop hanging off in each tree so I can hook up my safety harness before I step off the ladder. 
Safety first.


----------

